# 50 minutes long Nintendo Direct announced for tomorrow



## smileyhead (Feb 16, 2021)

It lives!
I wonder if they'll open with something, like ‘Hey! It's been a while!’ or just carry on, like nothing happened.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow, over 1 year since the last general Direct, right?


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 16, 2021)

2020 has been so dry so I hope for some more good stuff


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 16, 2021)

holy shit. it isn't dead...incredible!!!


----------



## Wavy (Feb 16, 2021)

And THAT was out of nowhere. I hope for some good announcements


----------



## Lazyt (Feb 16, 2021)

I AM SO WET RIGHT NOW!!! (i literally believed that directs are gone)


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 16, 2021)

Remember guys, don't be seriously hyped. The more the hype, the harder the dissapointment hits.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 16, 2021)

Any predictions?

Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.

I doubt we will hear anything about Metroid. 

Maybe we can expect some more DLC?


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...



New pokémon games will most likely be announced on a separate Pokemon direct as they always have done it with previous games, so I don't really see them announced in this direct.


----------



## Prans (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...


maybe another teaser for BOTW2 but everything is up in the air for now


----------



## Wavy (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...


Some extra perks for NSO would be nice.


----------



## Vorde (Feb 16, 2021)

Another character for DLC fighter no less, but I wonder if there's going to be any news about a Metroid game


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 16, 2021)

My dream direct.

More Wii U ports:
Game & Wario
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
Paper Mario: Color Splash
Ultimate NES Remix Pack
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Yoshi's Woolly World
Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water

New shows:
Bayonetta 3
Fatal Frame VI
Metroid Prime IV
Mario Kart 9

VC Announcement:
N64
GC
Wii (Including Metroid Prime Trilogy)


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dartz150 said:


> Remember guys, don't be seriously hyped. The more hype, the harder the dissapointment hits.


There seems to be a msiunderstanding here.

The hype stems from the direct itself, not the games that'll probably be announced.

We at gbatemp only care about the gba eitherhow.

Still nice seeing that Nintendo is-a doing well.


----------



## Zumoly (Feb 16, 2021)

ETA on Metroid at the end (I'm sure)


----------



## ploggy (Feb 16, 2021)

Sooo..
Botw2 trailer
Metroid 3 trailer
Bayonetta 3 trailer
Super Switch announcement
Silksong release date

Thankyou please 

But in all honesty Nintendo NEEDS a big showing this Direct. There hasn't been a good Direct for a year at least.
I think the fact its 50 mins long means there's got to be some big announcements coming.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 16, 2021)

Can’t wait for mother 3


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...


I predict they'll take their sweet time on gen 4 remakes or something else Pokémon rather than just announcing it like any other game


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Needs to be something big like BOTW 2 or Metroid Prime 4 release date or something else HUGE. Otherwise waste of time. I realize there was a pandemic in 2020 but I don't think they had any big game planned for 2020 in the first place and the biggest games this past holiday was what Mario Kart Tour or ports of Mario games.


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 16, 2021)

I'll get some popcorn ready for tomorrow night (not for the direct tho, but for the comments here when X game got not announced)


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 16, 2021)

my guess is zelda 35th celebration maybe. a nice HD bundle. and probably another round of flc fighters because why stop a money train.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope they announce new games!


----------



## Wavy (Feb 16, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> I hope they announce new games!


They better. I hope Mario gets announced for Smash Ultimate


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Wavy said:


> They better. I hope Mario gets announced for Smash Ultimate


Ha, ha, or the Doom guy.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Wavy said:


> They better. I hope Mario gets announced for Smash Ultimate



The real Mario.


----------



## Xerion (Feb 16, 2021)

LET'S EFFIN' GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 16, 2021)

people not even ten minutes in the stream:
"that's it? no smash?"
excited for this tho


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Feb 16, 2021)

This is where we are gonna hear about the Zelda anniversary plans. Get excited boys!!


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 16, 2021)

Considering Bowser's Fury just dropped, I wonder if they might make paid DLC for it at some point down the line.
Definitely not announcing it tomorrow, but considering they did it with Treasure Tracker I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mattyxarope (Feb 16, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> my guess is zelda 35th celebration maybe. a nice HD bundle. and probably another round of flc fighters because why stop a money train.



This is the most probable outcome. Zelda stuff - maybe 3D game ports, even more likely the other games for the NES /SNES coming to NSO.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 16, 2021)

Fingers are crossed for a release date for SMT V


----------



## ombus (Feb 16, 2021)

do a mario odyssey 2 already.. and metroid 2d.. and ace attorney 7, collection , great ace attorney, investigations.. xD.. also port ghost trick  and announce release date of eastward.


----------



## Sundree (Feb 16, 2021)

Metroid Prime 4 news please.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd also wager that a good chunk of this will be dedicated to Zelda's anniversary, alongside a segment dedicated to Monster Hunter.

I'd really like to see remakes of the Oracle titles in the style of Link's Awakening's remake, alongside some new cute Amiibo!


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 16, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Metroid 3 trailer


As in, a Super Metroid remake?


----------



## proffk (Feb 16, 2021)

If they are gonna announce another Wii U port I hope its Star Fox Zero.


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Wow, over 1 year since the last general Direct, right?


September 2019


----------



## Panzerfaust (Feb 16, 2021)

F-Zero NX

Mark my words


----------



## Teletron1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hoping for Zelda news but would not mind a separate Zelda direct later on . Would like some quality games coming and finally releasing Metroid Prime Trilogy HD and possibly the new 2d game . I wonder who will get picked for Smash , anyway at least we finally getting a Direct


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...


We'll definitely hear botw2 news tbh. I'm calling it.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 16, 2021)

I thought they were dead. It better be pretty mind blowing or stay dead


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 16, 2021)

Prans said:


> View attachment 246825​
> Nintendo just announced a Nintendo Direct for tomorrow, February 17th. It will last for about 50 minutes and will focus on available games such as _Super Smash Bros. Ultimate _and "other games" coming to the Switch in the first half of 2021.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1361676737730519042​The Direct will stream at 2 p.m. PT tomorrow from Nintendo's official YouTube channel:
> ...



2020 was a dumpster year but now, we got a shot at new games and new expriences.


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 16, 2021)

Expecting some form of Zelda news just with the anniversary being in a week or two


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 16, 2021)

Arlo is very happy right now.


----------



## HideoKojima (Feb 16, 2021)

Probably they gonna make modding legal


----------



## x65943 (Feb 16, 2021)

hamohamo said:


> We'll definitely hear botw2 news tbh. I'm calling it.


I hope so, but if they said they are focusing on games that will release this year I am a bit skeptical.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 16, 2021)

They lost me as a fan when they spent 2020 in absolute radio silence, so... can't say I care that much anymore. Will definitely play BOTW 2, for what it's worth.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Feb 16, 2021)

botw 2 news 100% this direct


----------



## Quarions (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope they announce the 30th anniversary Sonic Game, it would be a good move from Sega knowing that Nintendo Direct is one of the most watched livestreamed gaming event


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm glad Smash is getting content and all, but is it really worth talking about? I sincerely hope they don't take more than a few minutes to discuss it. Unless there's a major change coming.


----------



## Freyjadour (Feb 16, 2021)

Better keep my expectation low.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 16, 2021)

Having largely yet reluctantly accepted Switch as the second coming of Wii U, I'd at least like to see Xenoblade Chronicles X get another shot.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 16, 2021)

Persona 5 or Persona 4 Golden or Persona 3 for Switch 
I doubt it


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 16, 2021)

Things that we will probably see
Plants vs Zombies battle for neighborville
Genshin Impact release date
Republique
Tales from the borderlands
SMT3 remastered and 5 update
Tony hawk for switch


----------



## linuxares (Feb 16, 2021)

Bravely Default II info for sure. Maybe they will announce a collectors?


----------



## DuoForce (Feb 16, 2021)

Here's what I think we could get

- New Smash Character (Maybe a Pokemon to tie in to the 25th anniversary)
- Final round of Wii U ports
- News on the new Zelda game
- Zelda's 35th anniversary
- Metroid Prime Trilogy Port
- Nothing on Pokemon because TPC does all that 
- New games yet to be seen
Pretty broad but something like this will happen


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 16, 2021)

I wonder if they waited so long to try and change habits of internet people. Usually this time of year, everyone is clamoring for the announcement of one, but I didn't see anyone talking about it this year. Perhaps we will all stop expecting Direct announcements for a while


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2021)

I probably won't watch it, but I'm sure there's some things I'll come to temp to read about.  persona 5 strikers and bravely default II are the last two games I'm waiting on for February.  I'm sure at least default will be in the video.  I think crash, monster hunter rise, and ys ix are the only other games I know of that I'm interested in.  well, I'm really looking forward to metroid prime 4, but who knows what's going on with that.


----------



## DannX (Feb 16, 2021)

"first half of 2021"
So probably no SMTV then, but one only can hope.
They probably will show new info on Zelda Skyward remaster or BotW2, some new smash character, release date for western version of SMT3 remaster, hopefully some gameplay of monster hunter stories 2 or neo twewy.
Maybe confirmation on The Great Ace Attorney games coming west on Nintendo Switch.

Unlikely, but here's also hoping they announce a Xenoblade Chronicles X port and a new trailer/info of Bayonetta 3.
A new Tales Of game for Switch, or Arise, or Graces or Xillia remaster, whichever please Namco!
And Kingdom Hearts, Nier and Persona series ports for Switch
(I know none of that will happen, just let me dream)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 16, 2021)

DannX said:


> "first half of 2021"
> So probably no SMTV then, but one only can hope.
> They probably will show new info on Zelda Skyward remaster or BotW2, some new smash character, release date for western version of SMT3 remaster, hopefully some gameplay of monster hunter stories 2 or neo twewy.
> Maybe confirmation on The Great Ace Attorney games coming west on Nintendo Switch.
> ...


Bro I've been waiting so long for KH. I ended up just emulating them all. I still don't understand why Nomura said it would be difficult to get the games on the switch


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 16, 2021)

Same thoughts with most the comments here, sequel for Breath of the Wild and Metroid Prime 4, perhaps even Bayonetta 3.
Or you know what? Maybe it's just for Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 16, 2021)

Zelda 35th anniversary??


----------



## 1c4rus (Feb 16, 2021)

KH collection port for Switch announcement? They better have some news about Metroid 4 and/or Bayonetta 3.


----------



## DannX (Feb 16, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Bro I've been waiting so long for KH. I ended up just emulating them all. I still don't understand why Nomura said it would be difficult to get the games on the switch


I'd understand in the case of KH3 since it's more graphically demanding, but at least the 1.5 and 2.5 shouldn't be that big of a problem (I may be wrong). I mean they already got them all on PC, and that would had to be just as difficult. Dragon Quest XI was ported and worked just fine (though it's not as demanding as KH3 would be). But it is what it is.


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 16, 2021)

I've grown smarter enough in the last couple of years to keep my expectations really low. The last Direct that got me hyped was like 2 or maybe 3 years ago.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 16, 2021)

well, this came out of nowere, nobody was expecting this to show up again anytime soon? 
not really, this was coming sometime, it had to. 
nintendo hasn't done anything for sometime now, so now's the time for them to act upon it.

i just hope this 50min direct brings good stuff at least and isn't a waste of time. 
i think we'll see things like zelda 35th, maybe botw 2 info, pokemon? 
or something we have no idea about yet.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 16, 2021)

New 3D Mario game just after everyone gave Nintendo money for the port of the 7 year old Wii U game.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm joining in on the fun




i tried


----------



## GoldenBullet (Feb 16, 2021)

Its going to be bad simply because people set their expectations too high and don't accept what the developers themselves want to make


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 16, 2021)

So, 45 minutes of boring Smash shit and a teaser for Botw2


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 16, 2021)

alright crazy theory, but i have a feeling the next fighter is going to be a 8th gen pokemon rep
prolly one of the starters, most likely cinderace or inteleon (doubt rillaboom because he's not going anywhere with those drums)
with the stage being either the main wild area or the arena gym thingy you fight the gym leaders in
or it could be a joke character and we'll get boxboy or something


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2021)

strikers has downloaded:


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I'm joining in on the fun
> Metroid Prime *Collection*


I like what I see


----------



## Delerious (Feb 16, 2021)

Hoping for some Tales ports, a Star Ocean 2 port, some Bravely Default 2 info and although not likely to happen for a bajillion years, Golden Sun 1 and 2 remakes and Chrono Cross. Some Tony Hawk would be great as well.

In regards to Zelda, I very much want to see WW:HD, TP:HD and want to see Ages and Seasons in their own unique visual style that's different from the Link's Awakening remake, but uses the same engine. But I think most anything Zelda-related will come in a Zelda direct. This one will probably only make a brief mention of the Zelda Anniversary with maybe a little teaser (hopefully a BOTW2 trailer).


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 16, 2021)

Prans said:


> View attachment 246825​
> Nintendo just announced a Nintendo Direct for tomorrow, February 17th. It will last for about 50 minutes and will focus on available games such as _Super Smash Bros. Ultimate _and "other games" coming to the Switch in the first half of 2021.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1361676737730519042​The Direct will stream at 2 p.m. PT tomorrow from Nintendo's official YouTube channel:
> ...



Speaking of nintendo:

*Microsoft Edge extensions have been hiding retro Nintendo games*

https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/microsoft-edge-extensions-have-been-hiding-retro-nintendo-games


----------



## limpbiz411 (Feb 16, 2021)

I am fully prepared to be disappointed..


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 16, 2021)

Quarions said:


> I hope they announce the 30th anniversary Sonic Game, it would be a good move from Sega knowing that Nintendo Direct is one of the most watched livestreamed gaming event


PLEASE, let it be SA3.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

Honestly I don't think we're gonna get any huge announcements


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 16, 2021)

Nintendo needs to be firing on all cylinders.

Metroid Prime 4, BOTW2, Metroid Prime Trilogy port, F-Zero GX port, Bayonetta 3, New Smash character, Xenoblade Chronicles X port, Legend of Zelda 3D ports of OOT, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword, etc., maybe a new Fire Emblem, perhaps a revival of the Advance Wars series, etc..

They need to be making their own games for the Switch and not be overly dependent on indie games. Those have their place, but they're not why people bought the Nintendo Switch, at the end of the day.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 16, 2021)

I swear to god if it's just more stupid Smash stuff


----------



## weatMod (Feb 16, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> my guess is zelda 35th celebration maybe. a nice HD bundle. and probably another round of flc fighters because why stop a money train.


you would expect so

  but  my guess is another mundane bag of shit
 just  pokemon shit
and  SSB character announcements
  and other small ttiles nobody gives a  single fluck about, 
 you know your usual direct 
and not single mention of Zelda anything   on   35th Zelda anniversary 
i want to believe 
 but that is what i am expecting


----------



## Prans (Feb 16, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I swear to god if it's just more stupid Smash stuff


while the main announcements (and closer to release ones) are likely to be about Smash, I don't think it's going to be exclusively about it as they stated they'll also reveal info about games coming later this year. Likely a bunch of trailers and ending by a teaser for an anticipated game (BOTW2) or maybe another WiiU port.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 16, 2021)

We spent more than a year without a Nintendo Direct, at that point I was starting to think that Nintendo had given up, I'm happy that she came back with the Directs, the bidding of the random ads from nowhere was not so cool.


----------



## Chizko (Feb 16, 2021)

I expect for a Shin Megamii Tensei V trailer and date for release, new character and Smash Direct, Pokemon aniversary and TLoZ Aniversary, maybe Bayo 3 or Astral Chain 2 info...and the resident evil exclusive for Switch


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't think we'll get BOTW2 info at the direct, but they might have a Zelda 35th Direct Announcement at the Direct tomorrow. BOTW2 is definitely an E3-level announcement.

As for Smash, I'm fairly sure this leak is real.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2021)

Pokemon DP remake for november 2021?
BOTW 2 : Dark Tombs for March 3rd 2021?
What else could there be?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 16, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Sooo..
> Botw2 trailer
> Metroid 3 trailer
> Bayonetta 3 trailer
> ...


Super Metroid is considered Metroid 3  Fusion is Metroid 4.
I guess you were referring to Metroid Prime 4 

Anyway, they pretty much HAVE to announce the plans for the Zelda 35th Anniversary.
WW and TP HD ports are a must at this point.
It'll be a sin for Nintendo not to do them, more so with the anniversary at hand.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Can’t wait for mother 3


when somones says this it reminds me of this


----------



## Seliph (Feb 16, 2021)

SMB2 remake???


----------



## ploggy (Feb 16, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Super Metroid is considered Metroid 3
> Fusion is 4.
> I guess you were referring to Metroid Prime 4
> 
> ...


Ha ha yea Metroid Prime 4 I meant  dunno why i wrote 3 (probably had the "3" from Bayonetta 3 in my head)
Nintendo has done us all dirty the last 12 months so they'll have to pull out the big guns.. i can see TP and WW ports coming..
But I'd rather MM or OOT ports or dare I dream.. Minish Cap and Oracle of Seasons/Ages remakes (fat chance)


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2021)

Seliph said:


> SMB2 remake???


LL or doki doki panic clone?


----------



## Seliph (Feb 16, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> LL or doki doki panic clone?


doki doki panic of course


----------



## Imparasite (Feb 16, 2021)

Crash Bandicoot for Smash... hype hype


----------



## blueballer (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope Panic Button’s next port to the Switch is announced. Would love to see the rest of Bethesda’s studios brought across, Arkane’s Dishonored 1/2 and Prey, would be perfect for the Switch.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm banking on a Pokemon direct on the 27th and i bet a long awaited remake will be announced then i really didn't care for botw so won't really care for a sequal


----------



## Andy2001 (Feb 16, 2021)

Them indies gon be lit!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 16, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> My dream direct.
> 
> More Wii U ports:
> Game & Wario
> ...




If ya gonna dream, dream big I guess.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 16, 2021)

Can we get a sequel announced for BALLZ 3D already?

...Oh, that was basically the premise of ARMS.  Never mind.


----------



## TheZander (Feb 16, 2021)

I really hope the rumors of cyberpunk are true.


----------



## DoubleDate (Feb 16, 2021)

I think they are going to announce a new Zelda remake like Link's Awakening. Probably Oracle of Seasons or Oracle of Ages, sinces Link's Awakening was very succesful in the sales department. It's going to be an insta buy from me if its one of those remakes


----------



## Silverfrost208 (Feb 16, 2021)

Gamecube games is all I want from Nintendo.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 16, 2021)

Some people were thinking we might never get another full direct, and Nintendo might have found that mini directs and sudden announcements are serving their needs better.
I'm glad to see them proved wrong. I prefer a full length direct because there's usually a lot of new stuff revealed. These mini directs are often rocketed on specific games, games which we already know a lot about, and I'm personally fine with just a few trailers and some general info about the gameplay and mechanics. I don't need half an hour of going in depth about every aspect of the game. I would rather have a metric fuckton of new game announcements dumped on me all at once, it makes it feel worth the watch.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 16, 2021)

Hopefully the next SSBU character will be someone worthwhile; that ARMS girl was not a good way to start off the second Pass...

I also hope they announce a new, traditional Legend of Zelda game; something that _doesn't_ take place in BotW's barren wasteland version of Hyrule, or have player-hostile mechanics such as limited stamina, equipment fragility, or a lack of map markers. Tradition is fantastic in this case.
Either a new traditional game, or an Oracle of Ages/Seasons remake; I'll take either one.

If there's Pokemon, then I hope to Arceus it won't be another Let's Go or Sword/Shield - huge list of missing content and mechanics. A true Sinnoh remake would include ALL 807 available on the 3DS, plus the newer Switch ones, along with a Battle Frontier, Distortion World, VS Recorder, VS Seeker, and hopefully the 3DS's Exp Share toggle in the form of a Key Item. Underground, too.
Contests...meh. Couldn't care less about those.


----------



## spkatsi (Feb 16, 2021)

DLC(s) for Age of Calamity. Koei Tecmo games get those


----------



## jesus96 (Feb 16, 2021)

Yo it's happening


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## mitcha (Feb 16, 2021)

-perhaps dificulty level up for some games ( mario + bowser fury).
-bunch of indies compilation video.
-mario odyssey 2 will be "the announcement" but i think it will be with the switch 2.
-zelda compilation or a G&W zelda who knows.

my hype is  for the " one more thing "


----------



## Plstic (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope zero remakes are announced. Make some new games. I don't want another remake for a game I already own.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2021)

For those asking for OoA and OoS remake, I really hope not, though I hope so too
Here's what I really want : Seed of Courage, Seed of Wisdom, Seed of Power
It was their original project before going for OoA and OoS back then
But due to the limitation of technology back then, they had to reduce from three to two linked games

Imagine, if you have 3 linked games, that means you can play them all in all different way
Like, SoC, SoW, SoP, or SoC, SoP, SoW, or SoW, SoP, SoC, etc etc
It means you'll have nine games totally if you own all three
Three games to play as first game, three games to play as second, three games to play as third
Would be mindfucking right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just calculated back
it would actually ber 15 games
Depending on which you start with and which you have as second
Like, the story would vary in SoW as second game if you started with SoC or SoP first


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh it's that time again for people to overhype the direct, and be disappointed that their predictions didn't come true.


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 16, 2021)

Plstic said:


> I hope zero remakes are announced. Make some new games. I don't want another remake for a game I already own.


Remakes/ports are basically a given especially with both the pokemon and zelda anniversary coming up


----------



## tabnk (Feb 16, 2021)

Expecting new FW update


----------



## noctis90210 (Feb 16, 2021)

Get ready to be diasappointed. ✌


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

THEME SUPPORT HAS ARRIVED hopefully
or its zelda botw 2


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)

Most likely will be a game I've paid for and bought 3 times already on earlier systems....


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> Probably too early for more BOTW2 info or gen 4 remakes.
> 
> ...


marocart nine


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 16, 2021)

Nintendo posting Directs like Rita Repulsa coming out of space dumpsters...


----------



## x65943 (Feb 16, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> marocart nine


I hope they go all out with the next mario kart and make "nintendo kart"

I would love to see them really put some new energy into the series (I want to play as captain falcon)


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 17, 2021)

Please botw2 news


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Wow, over 1 year since the last general Direct, right?



530 days last I checked


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 17, 2021)

In my heart, I know botw2 won’t be given screen time, but it’s nice to believe


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Cdiddy1122 said:


> In my heart, I know botw2 won’t be given screen time, but it’s nice to believe


That'd be a blessing, considering there's so many more potentially-exciting things than an unwanted sequel to a revoltingly bland and frustrating game - like, say, a potential porting of 3D Land to Switch, or Super Paper Mario, or a worthwhile Pokemon spinoff, or Pikmin 4, or Xenoblade Chronicles 3, or a new Kirby game. Almost anything, really.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> That'd be a blessing, considering there's so many more potentially-exciting things than an unwanted sequel to a revoltingly bland and frustrating game - like, say, a potential porting of 3D Land to Switch, or Super Paper Mario, or a worthwhile Pokemon spinoff, or Pikmin 4, or Xenoblade Chronicles 3, or a new Kirby game. Almost anything, really.


"unwanted sequel to a revoltingly bland and frustrating game"

We all hate things, but it's important to realize when it's something you hate vs something other people hate. The game was very highly reviewed and lots of people liked it. I am looking forward to its sequel and it's obvious many people in this thread are excited as well.

I mean your comment almost reads as bait


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Seliph said:


> doki doki panic of course


Absolutely based


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2021)

Justinde75 said:


> 2020 has been so dry so I hope for some more good stuff


They better open the floodgates for us with all the extra game dev time they've had during this bullshit pandemic.


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> "unwanted sequel to a revoltingly bland and frustrating game"
> I am looking forward to its sequel and it's obvious many people in this thread are excited as well.


I really want news on BOTW2 especially because the devs said it would be more of a MM sequel, which makes me hopeful for a more dark zelda.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 17, 2021)

Cdiddy1122 said:


> I really want news on BOTW2 especially because the devs said it would be more of a MM sequel, which makes me hopeful for a more dark zelda.


Oh really? I hadn't heard that.

That makes me excited for NPC interaction. No other zelda game has come close to the depth of relationships you experience in MM.


----------



## SANIC (Feb 17, 2021)

My one wish is for an ArcSys developed JJBA fighting game which will never come true, along with Digimon Survive


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 17, 2021)

i'm seeing Breath of the Wild 2 trending (Which contrary to what clickbaity Zelda channels/Dumb nintendo theories channels will try to tell you, is not the name of the game) so prepare to see a bunch of salty people around 3 pm Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Literally the only thing i want from Nintendo is a new rtyhmn heaven


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> i'm seeing Breath of the Wild 2 trending (Which contrary to what clickbaity Zelda channels/Dumb nintendo theories channels will try to tell you, is not the name of the game) so prepare to see a bunch of salty people around 3 pm Pacific Standard Time.


In that case, I'll prepare myself by dousing myself in vinegar - so at least I'll be tasty!


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Something Star Wars will be there, I think


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> when somones says this it reminds me of this



This is dead on!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 17, 2021)

Themes, please, and an overhaul to the GUI so more than four-and-a-bit games are shown!

Also, I would LOVE a new Pokémon title, as long as none of Sword/Shield's flaws remain - and I would love for the various stupid nerfs over the years (since XY) to be reverted. You know, moves like Surf, Ice Beam, Fire Blast, Blizzard, Leaf Storm and Draco Meteor regaining their former 95/120/140 Base Power; Steel regaining its resistances to Ghost and Dark; Gale Wings no longer having a full-HP requirement; Aegislash having his former high stats returned, and King's Shield again lowering Attack by two stages; Hidden Power going to 70 Base Power; Terrains again boosting their type's moves by 50% instead of the new 30%; etc.
I would also love it if Ice gained extra resistances, to Normal, Water and Grass.

Aside from those, Pikmin 4 would be amazing, especially since it's been years since Pikmin 3. I would also take a Pikmin/Pikmin 2 remake, with 3's improvements and updates added in, alongside being able to use a comfortable controller (New Play Control was trash due to dysfunctional motion controls; the GameCube controller, for the original releases, is decent but not ideal).


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> 95/120/140 Base Power


What does that mean in non pokemon fan terms


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 17, 2021)

Prime Trilogy PLEASE


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What does that mean in non pokemon fan terms


You know how moves have set "powers", like how Earthquake has 100 listed and Icy Wind 55? Well, back in the DS and earlier days, Ice Beam, Thunderbolt, Flamethrower and Surf all had 95 "power"; Fire Blast, Blizzard, Thunder, Hydro Pump and Hurricane had 120; Overheat, Draco Meteor and Leaf Storm had 140.

When the series moved onto the 3DS, for whatever reason Game Freak decided to weaken these moves - so now the moves that previously had 95 "power" have it dropped to 90; 120 was reduced to 110; 140 was lowered to 130. There was no reason for this, since no-one ever complained about these moves being "too overpowered" or anything - another major nerf that happened in XY was Drought, Drizzle, Snow Warning and Sand Stream being reduced to producing 5 turns of their respective weather (just like the moves Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm), due to weather being overly centralising back in Gen V.

The weather nerf made sense; the other nerfs, the ones I listed, never did. Sure, Gale Wings Talonflame was a beast in XY and ORAS, but because he didn't get a Fighting-type move, he was stopped cold by Rock-types; Aegislash was quite powerful on the 3DS, but King's Shield doesn't block against Will-O-Wisp, doesn't lower Sp. Atk (so it just nulls any damage done by special moves, without punishing the attacker), and if the spirit blade was hit in its Blade form it went down real easy. Steel never should have lost two major resistances, especially when Knock Off got such a major buff; this makes all the Steel/Psychic and Steel/Ghost types weak to Dark and Ghost, unexpectedly weakening fan favourites like Metagross and Jirachi (and Bronzong, who was previously known for only having one weakness, due to its Ability choice - Levitate negating Ground, or Heatproof weakening Fire).
Sword/Shield added more counters against Terrain users, so why weaken Terrain buffs?

Nerfing stuff just upsets people; what makes them excited is adding things that counter them, so they can still be fully used as originally designed, yet can be played around too if you know how and are prepared for it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 17, 2021)

Silverfrost208 said:


> Gamecube games is all I want from Nintendo.


Have there been any others besides Super Mario Sunshine and Mr Driller DrillLand?


----------



## altorn (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh goodie! I hope it's a 50minute direct about another fucking Smash character! Or new Pokemon S&S DLC! I'm so excited!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> I don't think we'll get BOTW2 info at the direct, but they might have a Zelda 35th Direct Announcement at the Direct tomorrow. BOTW2 is definitely an E3-level announcement.
> 
> As for Smash, I'm fairly sure this leak is real.


Puh-lease, Steve and sephiroth? That's absolutely absurd


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Will Poke Floats be returning to SSB, after being missing since Melee? I wanna play on some balloons!


----------



## derYASIN (Feb 17, 2021)

Informations about Rune Factory 5, please


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Prans said:


> Nintendo just announced a Nintendo Direct for tomorrow, February 17th.


Wait...17th?
That's today. What?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I hope they go all out with the next mario kart and make "nintendo kart"
> 
> I would love to see them really put some new energy into the series (I want to play as captain falcon)


marocart nine


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope they show something with Bayonetta 3. Seems that game has disappeared.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm sensing they will announce the imposter DLC character for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They better open the floodgates for us with all the extra game dev time they've had during this bullshit pandemic.


I didnt mean it like that, but nintendo themselves has been very quiet about many things in 2020. The pandemic cant be used as the excuse all the time. We didnt even get any info or announcements at all. Other companies just atleast made announcements on new projects and things.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 17, 2021)

Reminds everyone that Persona 5 Strikers is out next week.

Still no P5 for Switch but we get P4 Golden port instead.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 17, 2021)

YYYEEEEESSSS LET'S GOOOOOO A NEW DIRECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## europat (Feb 17, 2021)

Looking for Uniracers, Tetris Attack and Tetrisphere remaster , those are great memories in VS game


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2021)

europat said:


> Looking for Uniracers, Tetris Attack and Tetrisphere remaster , those are great memories in VS game


Tetris 101! ;D


----------



## Windaga (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Puh-lease, Steve and sephiroth? That's absolutely absurd



I'm still holding out for Rex/Pyrah/Mythra being in the game, alongside an announcement of Xenoblade X being ported to the Switch.

My dream announcement would Oracle of Seasons/Ages remakes, followed by Din/Faroe/Nayru in a Pokemon Trainer style character for Smash .

But yeah, I think we'll definitely see Monster Hunter, P5 Strikers, SMT Nocturne / SMT 5, a BOTW2 teaser/2022 Winter release date, info on a Pokemon remake, No More Heroes 3, and maybe some DLC for Age of Calamity, along with some indie titles and maybe a random localization or two. (Like an English variant of SMT: If for the Virtual Console).

I also think they'll be breaking apart the Mario 3D Allstars collection into 3 separate titles to purchase, and replacing it with some kind of Zelda compilation. I don't know what games, given that there's already Master Collection (and the 3D remakes on 3DS) and TP/WW have already been HD-ported to the Wii U. Maybe a bundle featuring all of the 2D Zelda games?

I don't think we'll see Metroid or Bayonetta 3 

Mario/Nintendo Kart would be cool, I think we're due for one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 17, 2021)

incoming 50 minutes of pure *DISAPPOINTMENT*!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

They are going to bring back the Wii in HD. Wii HD. Standard Wii games will not work on Wii HD you will have to rebuy them, but they'll be in 720p!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> incoming 50 minutes of pure *DISAPPOINTMENT*!


;O; something tells me they are gonna have a surprise announcement and include more fire emblem characters in smash - waluigi's day will never come


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ;O; something tells me they are gonna have a surprise announcement and include more fire emblem characters in smash - waluigi's day will never come



I think they're going to add karts in Smash where if you're losing you can get in a kart and peace out and blow off some steam on the track, then come back and finish the fight.


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> They are going to bring back the Wii in HD. Wii HD. Standard Wii games will not work on Wii HD you will have to rebuy them, but they'll be in 720p!


its gonna be called the wii H


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 17, 2021)

I expect roughly around 35minutes of zelda announcements. BOTW2 stuff, Zelda35 in the same style as Mario35. What I'm hoping for most and do not expect at all is an oracle of seasons and ages remake. I just want more 2D Zeldas. I want a real sequel to A link to the Past with the same graphics/engine. And probably another metroid logo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

europat said:


> Looking for Uniracers, Tetris Attack and Tetrisphere remaster , those are great memories in VS game


Well Uniracers isn't gonna happen for 2 reasons.

1. It's owned by Rockstar North (Formally DMA Design) and they haven't had the best of relationships with Nintendo as of late.

2. Uniracers was withdrawn from sale only a few weeks after it went on sale due to the fact DMA Design got sued by Pixar and lost for copyright infringement. That's why only 300000 copies of the game were ever sold.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 17, 2021)

shamzie said:


> I expect roughly around 35minutes of zelda announcements. BOTW2 stuff, Zelda35 in the same style as Mario35. What I'm hoping for most and do not expect at all is an oracle of seasons and ages remake. I just want more 2D Zeldas. I want a real sequel to A link to the Past with the same graphics/engine. And probably another metroid logo.



I agree! More Oracles! I loved Link Between Worlds a whole lot, but a flat 2D remake would be very cool.

Or any remake really.

I just want more Link to the Past 

I'm assuming they're going to pull down Mario 35 and replace it with Zelda....something. I don't think Zelda lends itself as well to the chaos that Mario35 was. Maybe some kind of NES Remix style game? I'd like a "Zelda: Dungeon Run" style game where they select a random dungeon from across Zelda, yank 35 people and drop them into their own instance of it and have them race against each other. But uh, that's putting a lot of wishful thinking into any company, especially Nintendo lol


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> ;O; something tells me they are gonna have a surprise announcement and include more fire emblem characters in smash - waluigi's day will never come


Lol it would topple the internet if Waluigi came to Smash.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 17, 2021)

Windaga said:


> I agree! More Oracles! I loved Link Between Worlds a whole lot, but a flat 2D remake would be very cool.
> 
> Or any remake really.
> 
> ...



I loved a link between worlds two but It's just not the same as ALTTP. It's close, I'm at peace with realising I'll never get a true sequel. I'd settle for OOS and OOA though


----------



## Windaga (Feb 17, 2021)

shamzie said:


> I loved a link between worlds two but It's just not the same as ALTTP. It's close, I'm at peace with realising I'll never get a true sequel. I'd settle for OOS and OOA though



Dear lord, with Ricky/Dimitri/Moosh (or Din/Nayru/Faroe) amiibo?! 

COME ON NINTENDO DO IT


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 17, 2021)

mp4 or don't care. 
or a new golden sun game or reboot on switch of the originals, but that would require something short to a miracle for it to happen


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Links to watch it live at 5pm ET, 2pm PT
https://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/02-17-2021/


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 17, 2021)

Gimme the  next nsp to install, thanks.
I believe that they will present the next game I'll pirate.
Unless it's only Pokemon crap. Or another Musou crap. Or Persona crap.
Fire Emblem, please. I'll buy that one.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Links to watch it live at 5pm ET, 2pm PT
> https://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/02-17-2021/



Only 30 min left til tears and heartbreaks....


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

WHOOO 30 mins left who's ready to Rumble!!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Bout time to pop that popcorn....


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Deliver BIGGLY or ur dead 2 me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Good start.

Oh it's Smash DLC, meh. Thought it was a new Xenoblade.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 17, 2021)

nintendo never fails to disappoint me.........


----------



## x65943 (Feb 17, 2021)

At least now everyone who hates the SS motion controls will be able to experience the game. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

i want THEMES

themes


----------



## weatMod (Feb 18, 2021)

i wasn't expecting anything except for it to be total shit 
and  yet somehow i still walked away disappointed


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 18, 2021)

thanks nintendo, this is the most dissapointed I've been in a long time


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> incoming 50 minutes of pure *DISAPPOINTMENT*!


NAILED IT!


----------



## blueballer (Feb 18, 2021)

As a Switch convert, who only gets buzzed about 3rd party ports and announcements, I should really temper my expectations for these Directs.


----------

